# Reducing or removing scratches from glass aquarium



## Vancover_WA_98683

Hello Folks,

Is there a proven method of eliminating or even reducing the effects of scratch damage in a glass aquarium? I bought a 75'er 4 months ago and the previous owner did not check his algae mag float for small rocks/sand. You can guess what happens when that happens. It created several spots with the repeated u-swirls 7-8 inches across. I ran my nails and can feel the marks. Looking for a non chemical base if possible as there are inhabitants. Damage is very apparent when I have my Coralife 4x 65w 10000K lights on. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/scratch-remover-repair-pads-67604.html

I see a lot of pads and usage of cordless drill methods. Would something like this product or similar work? Have you guys heard of using toothpaste? Techniques, testimonials, or what you guys/gals have tried. Thank you!


----------



## x2h

used to have similar problem when i bought a used tank. and did search on the internet, looks like you could buff it using the pads you mentioned. i didn't go that route, sold the tank to someone who didn't mind the scratches and bought another used one without scracthes. i would be interested to know if there are other technical solutions.


----------



## Vancover_WA_98683

Here's a pic. I'm sure there are a lot of us who have these and wish they would just go away. POOF! Any feedbacks would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Vancover_WA_98683

X2H - I was thinking about that too. Of course, after it was too late. You know how it is. You plan ahead on what size tank you're looking for, then see it somewhere at a great price, then the substrate, plants, cycling time, then the rest of the supplies start to trickle in. Just when your finally done and all that hard work is over. Then you notice these DARN SCRATCHES when you change or in my case, add new and brighter lighting.... lol!! I was like, dang! I should of got a taller tank than this 75! But that is another topic.....


----------



## Solid

Never had this problem before but there are a few methods I've read about removing scratches and most of them seem like they are alot of work and time and in the end mixed results. Buying a new (or new used) is probably your best option.


----------



## DarkCobra

Some time ago, I talked to the owner of a glass shop that performed scratch repairs.

He said that if you can just _barely_ feel the scratch with a fingernail, they can usually buff it out with cerium oxide.

Otherwise, they consider it a deep scratch. It requires a far more abrasive material to remove enough glass to get under the scratch, which in itself causes a lot of finer scratches. It also creates a curvature in the glass, which causes a distortion like a lens; to minimize that the repair would need to be extended and feathered out. Finally the large area of new, fine scratches would have to be removed. Even if the repair is optically acceptable, it leaves a thinner, weak spot in the glass. So the shop owner said he will not attempt such a repair.

While I don't think it's impossible to try at such a repair at home, it's probably not something you'll succeed at on the first attempt.

Some other ideas:

1) Is it possible to turn the tank around so the scratches are on back?
2) I can only see one scratched area near the top, at least in the photo. Is it possible to add some tape to your splash shield that shadows the scratches so they're not directly lit?
3) Scratches accumulate algae. Mr. Clean Magic Erasers are probably the best thing in the world for cleaning algae out of scratches.


----------



## talontsiawd

It is possible. It done some what frequently in the automotive world for classic cars that have curved glass. It is usually hard to find new glass, but most people will start with the best glass they can get their hands off of. There are many ways, I am trying to polish the top of my rim and doing it by hand with sand paper and then some compound but mine doesn't have to be perfect. Anyway, research some automotive restoration boards as this is common practice on rare cars with curved glass.


----------



## Vancover_WA_98683

DarkCobra - 
It has been painted black on the opposite side. Looking for an easy solution if it is possible. My ideal would be to reduce the water level and buff it out with a scratch pad to eliminate the finer scratches. Since, it's the top side of the tank. I'll take a reduction as I know the deeper portions will require extensive effort. If I have to take everything out, I might as well get/look for a scratch free tank. 

Did not pay much attention to the scratches until I got the 10000K 65w x 4 corilife unit. It intensified the markings and more of just a show light I turn on when guest comes over. I use my simple plant spectrum GE Ecolux F40 T12's for most of the growing. Anything bright will bring out these markings. I'm sure other peeps have wondered about a solution to remedy this.


----------



## Vancover_WA_98683

Suggestions are great. I appreciate it! This is info I or we can find on the net. In other words, I am looking for someone who has done it on their aquarium. This is why i started this thread. For example.... I bought this product xyz, from place bcd, for this $$, and it works, or does not work. Also, plus and minuses of their experiences. Thanks!


----------



## DarkCobra

You might get an acceptable reduction. Go ahead and give it a shot. Here's a guide from someone who did it:

http://www.fitchfamily.com/glass.html

A local glass shop or Ebay should be able to hook you up with cerium oxide.


----------

